# A couple more oldies for Son



## knyfeknerd (Nov 13, 2013)

Son is my bud. 
I probably wouldn't have rehandled knife #1 without him, and he's been ever so generous to me, my family and the the forum. I've received a boatload worth of knives from him, most of them vintage. Most all the knives have been for donation to PIF, but there have been a few that Son wanted to keep that I've been working on. 
It is such a pleasure to bring a knife back from the dead, to restore it, or to give it a new pair of shoes. 
I could go on and on and on...............
...........................but I digress..............
This time we have a rather long Sabatier slicer. 
It reads: Sabatier
Acier Forge -Made in France(of course)
bit it also says:
(I think, I know it sounds crazy)
Johnson's Overalls
Sydney

This knife has such a crazy distal taper, you really have to take it into account when sharpening and thinning it. This knife also had/has some wonky looking grind(probably from some type of bench grinder) marks that are wavy all down both sides of the blade. I tried to fix it as much as possible, but it's still visible. Buckeye burl with brass pins.

The next knife is a Henckel 102-11 chef's knife. This knife is pretty rare, and Son said it's the only 11 inch 102 model he's ever owned. I've worked on a couple 102-10's, but this 11 is totally boss. They don't make knives like this anymore, but they should! It's got such a great taper, is super thin near the tip, nice righty-biased convex grind. I wish someone (like Hoss did with Forgecraft) would pursue doing a 102 Clone!
There's something about this steel too. I honestly think it changes or cures with age, maybe I'm crazy, but old steel is just so different.
The handle on this is dyed Box Elder burl from my friend Taro K. I've had this block for a while and just didn't have the right knife till now. This is hands down THE MOST BEAUTIFUL piece of wood I've ever used. I could literally just stare at it all day. I've taken an unhealthy amount of pictures..................thanks Taro!
This Henck is my all time favorite that I've ever done, I'm so happy that it's for Son.
Normally I would just send this stuff as a surprise to Son, but I figured he'd like to see it here first. He's gotta have something to replace all those beauties he's been selling.





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 13, 2013)

Really like those handles. Great work!


----------



## Nmko (Nov 13, 2013)

That Henckel 102 is drop dead stunning... That burl complements it so much!


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 13, 2013)

The Henckels is huge....I am in search for some oldies but goodies can't seem to find any on the bay that are worthy and am kind of gun shy not going to lie


----------



## Benuser (Nov 13, 2013)

What an excellent idea. Son wrote sometimes about his love for the Henckels 102. Funny how close it's profile is to the Sabatier La Trompette.
And indeed, that old steel has remarkable properties. Perhaps is it due to some 'impurities' included with it later generations eliminate.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gorgeous work on the restorations! Really dig the handle shapes


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 13, 2013)

Those handles look comfy


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you very much, brother. Beautiful work as always. I knew you would be a great investment.lol Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Just freaking awesome.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 15, 2013)

Johnsons overalls is a chef supply store located on George St in Sydney Australia. I purchased a NOS Ksab from an online retailer about a year ago with the same stamp. When I first started cooking I bought some FDick knives from Johnsons.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2013)

That's great Huw. I thought I was crazy for suggesting the name, because the stamp has worn away some. I thought maybe it said something else, but good to know.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

hey knerd can you let me know if you come upon any forgies, sabs, or any ODC's?


----------

